# Swift new habitation door on Ace Airstream



## Mer (Jan 20, 2010)

I have taken my Ace Airstream EW on an extended run after receiving it back from Webbs of Warminster with a replacement habitation door. After my son-in-law removed the grey, sticky gum from around the door panel, I have now discovered that the mosquito blind in the door itself is made of a very thin mesh which blows out even with the window slightly open and the door closed. Has anyone else had similar problems? I have contacted Swift direct for help as I don't have any confidence whatsoever in Webbs serving department which did an habitation service and returned the van with the screws torn out of the wardrobe shelf, and left with the shelf on the floor, and the leg of the Fiamma awning fell off when I unwound it! I am hoping that Swift will also look at the sealant around the grey panels on the front of the van which appears to be vanishing leaving gaps. Almost everyone I meet on sites has a horror story to tell - almost entirely down to dealers who take the cash and forget about customer satisfaction.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Flyscreen on "new" hab door*

Hi,
We to have the same problem of the flyscreen blowing out/in with a slight breeze and its a bugger to fit back into the door
Its a micky mouse bit of kit but what I now expect from Swift 
We will be off to Marquis now we are back from hol to have yet another fuse box repair/replaced
Decorative finish on several furniture boards is peeling off (not covered undervwarranty) so out with the evo stick
Ours could be a great van but ruined by poor equipment/shoddy workmanship/and on reflection is a miss match of components that must have been manufactured for another model or two as nothing fits true and square or fills tha space available 
Worst buy of my life 
Good Luck 
Ray


----------



## Mer (Jan 20, 2010)

*Flyscreen on new hab door*

:lol: 
Just had my van returned from Webbs Motorhomes after three weeks for repairs. Thanks to Swift and Tom the Service Manager I now appear to have a van that looks good and works! The fly screen on the new hab door can't be fixed though - Swift say they know of the problem but the screen was supplied by the manufacturer, whoever that is. The only way I can resolve the problem is not to use the flyscreen! Hope to avoid any countries with mosquitoes.


----------

